# По Тапки (тренажёр, одеваемый на ступни)



## ~Наталья~ (3 Окт 2013)

Доктора и пациенты, интересуюсь Вашим мнением по поводу тренажёра "По Тапки".
Можно посмотреть по ссылке http://www.metod-psv.ru/lechenie-bolezney/ploskostopie/trenajer-ploskostopie.html. Что можете сказать про эти штуки? Вообще, принцип воздействия понятен. Понятно, что плоскостопие не исчезнет. Но связки укрепить можно, затормозить прогрессирование плоскостопия. А, следовательно, и польза для организма.
Главное - пользоваться методично, постоянно, когда есть свободное время.
Будет результат, как думаете?
Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 7:22 AM
Нашла вот ещё:

* СПИНА: мышцы спины мягко растягиваются
* ПОЗВОНОЧНИК: позвоночник приобретает более гармоничное положение. Центр тяжести тепа перемещается назад.
* ЯГОДИЦЫ: совместно с мышцами живота ягодицы способствуют равновесию таза.
* БЕДРО: задействованы все мышцы бедра.
* ИКРЫ: усиленная нагрузка на длинные мышцы позволит икрам стать более стройными
* ТАЗ: отклонение назад таза позволяет брюшным мышцам находиться в напряжении и уменьшает живот.
* ЖЕЛУДОК: в результате отклонения таза желудок оказывается в лучшем положении.
* КОЛЕНИ: наклонное положение стопы создает большую нагрузку на длинные мышцы пальцев ноги во время ходьбы.
* ЛОДЫЖКИ: импульс, который задается стопой при хождении, усиливается при каждом шаге, лодыжка таким образом, имеет большую амплитуду действий.
* ВЕНЫ: во время ходьбы подошвенное кровообращение активизируется благодаря форме подошвы тапочек..
Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 7:22 AM
Пишут, что 20 мин в день достаточно носить эти ПоТапки.
Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 7:25 AM








Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 7:27 AM
Так они выглядят.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Окт 2013)

Кто что скажет?
Добавлено: Oct 3, 2013 7:28 AM
Розовые сильно гламурные, деревянные - более походят на тренажёр.


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

*Larisa74*, а адресуйте вопрос доктору Ступину? Он, как автор лечебных комплексов, должен компетентно оценить сей девайс.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> *Larisa74*, а адресуйте вопрос доктору Ступину? Он, как автор лечебных комплексов, должен компетентно оценить сей девайс.


 
ОК, ЛаМурочка!


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Провожу эксперимент: сместила ступню в домашних туфлях так, чтобы пятка повисла. Хожу...
Ощущения: нагрузка в икрах присутствует, сытому желудку хорошо-о-о, пока всё.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Окт 2013)

La murr написал(а):


> Провожу эксперимент: сместила ступню в домашних туфлях так, чтобы пятка повисла. Хожу...
> Ощущения: нагрузка в икрах присутствует, сытому желудку хорошо-о-о, пока всё.


 
ЛаМурочка, супер!!! Какая Вы молодец!!! Тоже хочу попробовать, а у меня тапки низкие и рваные  ,  пока не получается)))


----------



## La murr (3 Окт 2013)

Тогда, как вариант (щас вот, прям реально, тяну на патент! ) - от детской пирамидки два не маленьких кольца на переднюю часть ступни фиксируем, и по дому, в ритме вальса, как любит Фёдор Петрович Ступин!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (3 Окт 2013)

ЛаМурочка, патент обеспечен!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Окт 2013)

Так все просто.
На что тапочки похожи?
Правильно, на копытца, а копытца только у тягловых животных.
Отсюда вывод.
Хочешь здоровья, стань тягловым животным.
Шампунь и мазь для лошадей ведь уже стратифицировали для людей.


А на самом деле, не важно что вы делаете с точки зрения физической нагрузки, главное то, что вы что-то делаете.
А такое хождение, и есть физическая нагрузка.
А уж какую пользу вы припишите физической нагрузки, это как вам понравиться.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (4 Окт 2013)

Доктор Ступин, благодарю за позитивный настрой!  Чего-нибудь приспособлю к своим ногам, и тож похожу на "копытцах", вон ЛаМурочка - выдумщица, уже внедряет свои разработки!


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2013)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> его-нибудь приспособлю к своим ногам, и тож похожу на "копытцах"


Спасибо Вам, Ларисочка, за ноу-хау! Я впервые у Вас увидела эту приспособу!


----------



## SERENA (5 Ноя 2013)

Попробовала на своих тапках пятки спустить , как-то неудобно , у меня тапки твердые и пяточка на них узкая, больно как-то. а где можно такие как на картинке купить, интересно?


----------



## gudkov (29 Ноя 2013)

С таким же успехом можно просто на пятках ходить))


----------



## La murr (29 Ноя 2013)

gudkov написал(а):


> С таким же успехом можно просто на пятках ходить))


Ну, немножко иной эффект, но тоже тренировка!


----------



## шипящая в шиповнике (30 Май 2014)

А как быть индивидуумам вроде меня, кто и пару шагов не может сделать босиком? Кажется, уже крайняя степень плоскостопия, очень трудно подобрать обувь ( в свое время пришлось работать по 12 часов на ногах) . И зимой, и летом "одним цветом" - даже по дому хожу в тяжжжеленных "Тимберлендах" весом 2 кг, ничего другого носить не могу. В них вставлены ортопедические стельки, поверх которых ( только не смейтесь!) еще колючие магнитные. Так я живу уже 2 года... Нужна фиксация в голеностопе, поскольку нестабильность в этом отделе. Если кто знает, где приобрести нормальные черевички для таких нестандарных  ног - буду очень признательна.


----------

